# reptile shows



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Had the RSPCA here today for a formal visit to approve our rescue, which they did. But we was talking about reptile shows etc. A story came up about someone selling green iguanas over 15 years ago now and the pitch wasn't too great to say the least. But what I am curious with is do reptile shows still allow the sale of iggies?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i didnt see one last year at donnie show but i dont know about others.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks love


----------



## ratley (Nov 17, 2007)

Idont THINK green Iggys are allowed (but I could be wrong)


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe one of the essex shows has now banned the sale of them aswell. I cant remember which one it was though. They should be banned at all IMO.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I saw Iguanas sold at Hamm?


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I believe one of the essex shows has now banned the sale of them aswell. I cant remember which one it was though. They should be banned at all IMO.


Yep they are banned at BRAS this year 
p xx


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

not allowed to sell them at barking this yr, as well as burms and retics over 6ft, under 6ft at the time of sale is ok, but not over 6ft, and also no monitors over 4ft i think it is.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I saw Iguanas sold at Hamm?


 
different legislations and policies in germany i think,


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Molly75 said:


> Yep they are banned at BRAS this year
> p xx


And they've been banned from ERAC shows for years.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Well not being sold in UK is better than nothing within the shows I feel. Thanks everyone for that!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Trice said:


> I saw Iguanas sold at Hamm?


They were reds, not your classic 'green iggy', Hamm also bans the sale of green iggys, as does all UK shows AFAIK.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

What's wrong with them ? Genuine Question!


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> What's wrong with them ? Genuine Question!


People buy them as cute little green babies, and then chuck adults out when they need a room sized enclosure instead of a viv.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering, how come theyve banned the sale of them??

Grow too big, people get rid??


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> What's wrong with them ? Genuine Question!


 
people buy them without doing any research etc, then when they get too big for the owners to keep, as they wasn't expecting them to get that big, they get dumped,


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

clive1973 said:


> What's wrong with them ? Genuine Question!





Young_Gun said:


> People buy them as cute little green babies, and then chuck adults out when they need a room sized enclosure instead of a viv.


That and you'd pick them up for about a tenner at shows = lots sold = lots end up in rescues when people didn't realise what keeping them entails.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Hamm also bans the sale of green iggys, as does all UK shows AFAIK.


 
Is that all shows now, BRAS have only started doing it this year?


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Is that all shows now, BRAS have only started doing it this year?


I think it was something that was agreed with the organisations like FBH,IHS etc etc to not allow sales at shows of them.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> I think it was something that was agreed with the organisations like FBH,IHS etc etc to not allow sales at shows of them.


Cool, cheers.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> I think it was something that was agreed with the organisations like FBH,IHS etc etc to not allow sales at shows of them.


A step in the right direction then... I'm all for that


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Large pythons/anacondas are also banned at some but not all shows. I don't agree with BRAS relaxing the sale of these this year tbh and hope that the rest don't follow suit. I know it's to basically stop all tables selling just the basic corns/beardies/leo's/royals and get more variety to the shows but still don't agree with it.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Large pythons/anacondas are also banned at some but not all shows. I don't agree with BRAS relaxing the sale of these this year tbh and hope that the rest don't follow suit. I know it's to basically stop all tables selling just the basic corns/beardies/leo's/royals and get more variety to the shows but still don't agree with it.


 
as long as there under 6ft isn't it this yr, 

i don't mind, but i think that the potential new owner should have to prove that they know how to look after it and its potential full grown size etc,


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> as long as there under 6ft isn't it this yr,
> 
> i don't mind, but i think that the potential new owner should have to prove that they know how to look after it and its potential full grown size etc,


Indeed. but a baby burm at a show is no different to selling green iggies IMO at one.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Indeed. but a baby burm at a show is no different to selling green iggies IMO at one.


Very true. But arent burms slightly higher priced than iggies


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Very true. But arent burms slightly higher priced than iggies


Show price £60ish. so not a lot. Still within easy affordability. There was an incident many years back now where someone bought a burm at a show and went into a shop the next day saying "I bought this at the show yesterday, what is it and how do I look after it?". I won't say what show or shop but stuff like that I wouldn't like to see repeated.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Trice said:


> Very true. But arent burms slightly higher priced than iggies


You can pick up baby burms for £40.

I saw one at least for sale at Rodbaston last year.

If you ban burms, you should ban boas, retics, anacondas, carpets etc.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> You can pick up baby burms for £40.
> 
> I saw one at least for sale at Rodbaston last year.
> 
> If you ban burms, you should ban boas, retics, anacondas, carpets etc.


While you're at it. ban corns too..


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> You can pick up baby burms for £40.
> 
> I saw one at least for sale at Rodbaston last year.
> 
> If you ban burms, you should ban boas, retics, anacondas, carpets etc.


anything bigger than boas IMO shouldn't be offered for sale as freely. All the types of rock python, scrubs, green anacondas and retics.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Fangio said:


> anything bigger than boas IMO shouldn't be offered for sale as freely. All the types of rock python, scrubs, green anacondas and retics.


Boas can easy get to 11-12ft, I have seen smaller burms fed on a good diet, not maintenance fed than that, obviously won't be the norm, but it happens.

If you are going to ban a snake because it gets big, then you need to define 'big', then have a blanket ban on anythin that gets that big.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Boas can easy get to 11-12ft, I have seen smaller burms fed on a good diet, not maintenance fed than that, obviously won't be the norm, but it happens.
> 
> If you are going to ban a snake because it gets big, then you need to define 'big', then have a blanket ban on anythin that gets that big.


 You have to ask yourself which were the species that rescues were getting in before the shows were banning their sales......the answer would be green iggies and burms, :censor:loads of them, and are probably still the main rescues. Like I said, if it was up to me it'd be the larger pythons (retics, rock complex and scrubs) and green anacondas absent from all uk shows, along with green iggies.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Fangio said:


> You have to ask yourself which were the species that rescues were getting in before the shows were banning their sales......the answer would be green iggies and burms censor:loads of them), and probably still are the main rescues. Like I said, if it was up to me it'd be the larger pythons (retics, rock complex and scrubs) and green anacondas absent from all uk shows, along with green iggies.


I agree with what your sayin mate, but I think a lot of it is/was down to the number of burms available vs retics,condas,scrubs,rocks etc etc.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> I agree with what your sayin mate, but I think a lot of it is/was down to the number of burms available vs retics,condas,scrubs,rocks etc etc.


Oh yes indeed, same with the igs. Availability of retics nowadays is pretty much on a par with that of burms tbh and with mainlands selling at £65ish then it's not good.

Maybe they should be given a questionnaire to be filled in prior to purchase so the seller can accurately gauge if they know enough to keep species like that, and not sell to new keepers to snakes. I believe Reptile Zone in Bristol uses questionnaires (correct me if I'm wrong Angi).


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> Boas can easy get to 11-12ft, I have seen smaller burms fed on a good diet, not maintenance fed than that, obviously won't be the norm, but it happens.
> 
> If you are going to ban a snake because it gets big, then you need to define 'big', then have a blanket ban on anythin that gets that big.


What about locality boas?  cant ban them! and they don't get big.
So how can you say "Ban boas/retics and so on... You're not specifying a certain type


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> What about locality boas?  cant ban them! and they don't get big.
> So how can you say "Ban boas/retics and so on... You're not specifying a certain type


He's not the one organising a show so doesn't have to 'tis just a generalist discussion. The species I've mentioned HAVE been banned from previous shows.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> He's not the one organising a show so doesn't have to 'tis just a generalist discussion. The species I've mentioned HAVE been banned from previous shows.


Yes. But he generalised in his first post saying that if burms would be banned so should boas and so on because they get too big


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Trice said:


> Yes. But he generalised in his first post saying that if burms would be banned so should boas and so on because they get too big


lol fair enough. I thought boas and carpets was a bit extreme personally but the rest I stand by.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> lol fair enough. I thought boas and carpets was a bit extreme personally but the rest I stand by.


 
i agree carpets are easy to manage even when big, unlike some burms which is one of the reasons they get dumped, 

i think questionnaires would be a good idea.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

NBLADE said:


> i agree carpets are easy to manage even when big, unlike some burms which is one of the reasons they get dumped,
> 
> i think questionnaires would be a good idea.


I agree.. Would people be willing to put together a questionnaire?


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Trice said:


> I agree.. Would people be willing to put together a questionnaire?


 
i won't have anything large enough at the show to need a questionnaire, unless it would cover all rep species not just the larger species, 

but i'd be willing to help put some questionnaires together,


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm sure they would. Afterall it's in everyone's interest to make sure no negative publicity appears where it can be prevented. It'd have to come direct from the clubs though and the sellers informed to use them.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

couldn't the sellers make there own questionnaires that had to be able to persuade them that they could sell to the potential owner with confidence, 

and sellers would have the right to turn down a sale to anyone that they don't feel knows enough to care for the reptile properly


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> couldn't the sellers make there own questionnaires that had to be able to persuade them that they could sell to the potential owner with confidence,
> 
> and sellers would have the right to turn down a sale to anyone that they don't feel knows enough to care for the reptile properly


Yes that'd work. What I'd like to see though is that ALL the sellers at a show selling the afformentioned (by me) species (and large monitors now I think of it) using questionnaires for them. To do that it'd have to be in the terms and conditions laid out by the clubs. It's ultimately the sellers responsibility who they can/can't sell to of course as always.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Yes that'd work. What I'd like to see though is that ALL the sellers at a show selling the afformentioned (by me) species (and large monitors now I think of it) using questionnaires for them. To do that it'd have to be in the terms and conditions laid out by the clubs. It's ultimately the sellers responsibility who they can/can't sell to of course as always.


yea, someone should suggest it next time, see if it could be arranged for the large snakes, like burms, retics, anacondas, and also the larger monitors, and iggies etc, 

would be a positive step i think


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> *yea, someone should suggest it next time*, see if it could be arranged for the large snakes, like burms, retics, anacondas, and also the larger monitors, and iggies etc,
> 
> would be a positive step i think


Shows haven't started yet there's still time for this year: victory: I'm sure respective members of their clubs who read this could pass the suggestion on to their chair or committee members


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Fangio said:


> Shows haven't started yet there's still time for this year: victory: I'm sure respective members of their clubs who read this could pass the suggestion on to their chair or committee members


 
by next time i ment next meeting or next time someone speaks to someone who can make it happen lol, but yea it seems like a good idea : victory:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

NBLADE said:


> by next time i ment next meeting or next time someone speaks to someone who can make it happen lol, but yea it seems like a good idea : victory:


Fair do's, thought you meant next year lol.


----------

